# Use Flash for Requests?



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

What is this feature for under settings?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

If it said use beep for requests what would think it meant?

You can do it man!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

"Use Flash for Requests" adds a strobe-like effect to the ping ... it was added to assist hearing impaired partners.


----------



## JohnF (Mar 20, 2015)

Isn't hearing a requirement to get a TNC license?


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> "Use Flash for Requests" adds a strobe-like effect to the ping ... it was added to assist hearing impaired partners.


Awesome... A new feature that catches the eye of the law. LOL... Uber ON.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> A new feature that catches the eye of the law


probably not as much as this bonehead Uber


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> "Use Flash for Requests" adds a strobe-like effect to the ping ... it was added to assist hearing impaired partners.


Thank you Ziggy 
is that using the flash on the back of the phone? I haven't seen a difference


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> probably not as much as this bonehead Uber


Pretty cool though


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> probably not as much as this bonehead Uber


He's probably serving shots for free... cool idea if you're making 100% return and doing proms. Not for Uber. Fk that.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> is that using the flash on the back of the phone


You might need to be registered as "hearing impaired" with Uber ... OR maybe you can tell them that your disco music is too loud to hear the ping, could they enable your strobe as it would go good with your disco ball.


----------

